

Death of the Time Stamp: Medium, Slingshot and the Movement Away from RIGHT NOW - hunterwalk
http://hunterwalk.com/2014/06/26/death-of-the-time-stamp-medium-slingshot-the-movement-away-from-right-now/

======
RubberSoul
I like having dates. Perhaps because I'm an academic and it annoys me when I
go to cite an online resource and there is no publication date.

